#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Database and Content >  >  Is Database good for custom accounting program?

## Bhavya

Hello guys,

My friend is working as an accountant. She wants to develop a custom accounting program for herself. 
Can you guys tell me whether Database is good for custom accounting program or not?

----------

